
Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail Released - zeis
http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
======
dave1010uk
Warning: according to the known issues in the release log [0]:

* Skype won't start (without a fix [1])

* Google Chrome won't install (without a fix [2])

[0] <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes>

[1] <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327>

[2]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=226002#c...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=226002#c3)

~~~
mindstab
"Actually, having a workaround by definition lessens the severity, as if
someone wants to still run Skype, they can."

I don't think everyone is on the same page about Ubuntu being a consumer
distro and not a hacker's only distro... I have definitely noticed a decrease
in the stability of Ubuntu releases over the years and it's attitudes like
this that seem to be in part responsible for it.

EDIT:

Oh I kept reading, this is better:

"Rainer, a better solution for international calls is to stop using Skype
(which is closed source, and frequently has problems with its Linux client)
and change to a service that supports standard protocols (SIP etc.), e.g.
using Ekiga"

Yes, the client should change their software and infrastructure to better suit
your product...

This makes it pretty much impossible for me to "sell" Ubuntu to any of my
friends who aren't programmers AND tinkerers (many of my programers are too
busy being productive to be interested in dicking around with making things
work anymore, and increasingly I hold this view).

~~~
kunai
> many of my programers are too busy being productive to be interested in
> dicking around with making things work anymore, and increasingly I hold this
> view

This. I switched to OS X from Ubuntu about a few months ago simply because of
this reason. I was too tired of tinkering and configuring endless .conf files,
adjusting my GNOME/Xfce panel layouts for optimum productivity, and changing
my display manager because all of them sucked.

In my final days with Linux I was running Ubuntu Minimal with twm -- I went
completely old-school. Fewer things at the core, fewer things to go wrong.

I caved and bought a MacBook Air. While I miss the endless configurability of
Linux, I find that most of the time I spend trying to configure OS X is only
spent to make things more suitable for my workflow -- changing the number of
desktops I have, changing the applications in my dock, or adjusting Exposé to
show all app windows.

I never have to configure something because it breaks or isn't compatible with
something else. I could have gone the FreeBSD way, but then, well, you know.
OS X just works. As a Ruby and Java developer I find it perfect. I probably
will try the 13.04 release on the Mac (I tried the beta and liked it), and
I'll see how it goes.

It looks like a solid release, so I'd really like to keep it (but I probably
won't because I'm cheap and only have the 120gig SSD).

~~~
xradionut
Except for a few driver issues, (Nvidia and Optimus, doh!), I haven't had a
issue with Ubuntu or Mint. Any other issues with configuration, I would have
also had with Windows or OS X since they were application or server specific.

But I don't spend days tweaking the UI, I have a baseline of UI expectations
that's not too difficult to meet. (But Windows 8 doesn't meet it... 'nother
story for 'nother day...)

~~~
YZF
I've had tons of issues. Especially around power management, multi-monitor
support etc. When I "Hibernate" I also need to roll a d10 to know if it'll
actually come back up. This is anecdotal but on same hardware there are no
issues under Windows and everything works as expected. Eclipse seems less
stable and slower under Ubuntu which is probably related to the Java run time.
Firefox also less stable. Webcam sometimes doesn't work. Audio suddenly stops
playing until you touch the volume. Couldn't get WebEx working under Ubuntu
(tried lots of suggested workarounds). The kind of stuff that just works in
other OSes.

~~~
dman
On what hardware?

~~~
mackwic
I have the same issues on an Asus laptop. It was well supported on 12.04 LTS
but the 12.10 is obviously a big failure. Not to speak about the system that
slow down by itself, some swap mess I don't have time to fix, and the overall
growing instability of the system tools. Memcheck segfault, then the report
tool activate itself, inspect, segfault, launch again... I also upgraded a pc
of a friend from an good old athlon xp to a new shiny i3, and guess what the
official, libre, graphic driver is just unable to run correctly, apparently
because of a bad switch in an internal opcode.

Something is wrong here. The massive shift of devs from linux to OSX should
warn some people somewhere about the overall quality of their stuff. A quality
that we have been proud for decades.

------
stefanve
I played with the beta and I have to say that it is way more polished than
12.04/12.10. I have played for many years with Linux (since early 1990s) but
it was always to much of a hazel to use it as my main os. But since 12.04 I
fully switched from OSX to Ubuntu the only thing I kind of missed was the
polish of osx. 13.04 makes lots of things nicer and more fluid. I actually
like Ubuntu better than osx. One thing left to do is to get some descent icons
and getting rid of the default orange :)

~~~
BenoitEssiambre
It's weird, I've been on Linux for almost 20 years and Ubuntu as my main
computer for 10 and for me it's the opposite. I find OSX has finally almost
caught up to Linux with Mountain Lion.

It's crazy how many OSX features come from the unix world but in a delayed,
better looking fashion.

The last missing major piece for OSX was good multiple workspace management,
which came in the form of mission control and the touchpad gestures that makes
it so efficient. I don't know if its any good with a mouse though.

Efficient multiple workspaces is a critical productivity feature for me. It's
like having multiple monitors without having to carry a desk and a bunch of
monitors with me all the time.

The previous OSX implementation called 'spaces' took too many actions to
switch workspaces unless you had your hands on the keyboard and had setup
shortcuts. This made OSX unusable to me.

Unfortunately, Ubuntu also regressed by getting rid of the single-click
workspace switcher (which was working beautifully since like 1995) and doing a
multi-workspace UI that resembles Lion's 'spaces'. However, I was able to
remedy this by setting my middle mouse button to bring up the workspace
switcher which is really fast.

The other Ubuntu regression which annoys me to no end and again is the same in
OSX is that clicking on a dock icon when you are in a workspace and there is
an instance of the app opened in another workspace makes you automatically
jump to the other one instead of opening a new instance in the current
workspace.

This assumes I separate applications on a per workspace basis which is stupid.
I already have a dock to get access to different applications. Workspaces are
used to separate projects or workflows.

Each workspace needs its own browser window that holds the tabs related to the
project being worked on and also its own terminals and text editors. I don't
want to be yanked out of a context because I tried opening an editor and there
wasn't one already in the workspace.

Hopefully this is eventually fixed in both OSX and Ubuntu.

~~~
jcastro
> The other Ubuntu regression which annoys me to no end and again is the same
> in OSX is that clicking on a dock icon when you are in a workspace and there
> is an instance of the app opened in another workspace makes you
> automatically jump to the other one instead of opening a new instance in the
> current workspace.

If you middle click the icon it will open a new one instead of taking you to
an existing one.

~~~
BenoitEssiambre
I didn't know that. Thanks for the tip. However, since I set my middle button
to go to the workspace switcher there's a conflict.

I just tried it and it does open a new instance _and_ go to the switcher which
is not great.

Also most of the time if there is already an app window in the workspace, I
would want it to be made visible not a new instance to be opened.

~~~
th
You can also hold down shift and click on the icon to open up a new window.

Similarly if you use a keyboard shortcut to open your icons (like Win+1 to
open the first icon) holding shift while pressing the shortcut will open a new
window (Shift+Win+1 will open a new window for the first icon).

------
Osmium
In case anyone else was wondering what the difference was between the Mac and
non-Mac releases is:

[http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-
about...](http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-
mac-iso-image)

------
ThePinion
I've been using it for a month and haven't regret a single second of it. by
the way, Nexus 7 and other MTP device users: plug your device in and enjoy
full read write support by default :)

~~~
Newky
Wow, thats a great new feature.

This is one thing that really infuriates me about new android devices. Their
lack of syncing support with linux boxes.

Does anyone know if this support is something that can be backported to 12.04?

~~~
austinbirch
I had some success following this[1], though it didn’t seem to handle
transferring lots of files at once very well.

[1]: [http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-
supp...](http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-
in.html)

~~~
alanmackenzie
Thanks, that was an incredibly helpful link.

------
buster
Now what about releease notes? :-) (edit: some information is here
<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview> )

Currently i am thinking of switching to LMDE (Linux Mint Debian Edition)
because i don't really like the way Ubuntu is going with Unity, Mir, upstart,
doing too much stuff on its own.

Anyone with experience from LMDE here? Is it stable? Pros? Cons?

~~~
etfb
My experience with Mint less than a year ago was that the Cinnamon interface
was so bugridden I actually looked forward to going back to Unity. The only
real bug I've encountered in Unity is the integration between it and
LibreOffice that renders menu keyboard shortcuts inoperative (Alt+F doesn't
open the File menu, and so on). It's a known problem but the Ubuntu, Debian,
Unity, Gnome, LibreOffice and OpenOffice people all keep passing the buck and
nobody is considering it a high enough priority to get in there and fix it.

If Unity had a functional Alt+Tab interface (swapping between open windows
instead of open applications) I'd have no further complaints at all. I've
grown used to it. Can't wait to see how 13.04 improves things.

~~~
yebyen
Alt+Tab is done the same way in Gnome 3, that is, if you don't know about
Alt+`, you're going to have a bad time.

Honestly I try to use E17 whenever possible (there is a bug against vmware
player that makes it impossible to use them together at length, virt-manager
and kvm-spice is only so helpful in comparison, but that means for me it's
mostly E17 and some time in another system with Windows loaded in a VM)

In E17 the Alt+Tab behavior works as described (within the current desktop
only, to keep large numbers of windows manageable... this may be an option, if
you want Alt+Tab to switch between all open windows, there are a lot of
options)

I know it's fashionable to use the desktop environment that comes with your
distribution/pick a distro that has the DE you want, but I like to push E17 at
every opportunity, it can usually be installed in any distro without too much
trouble, and especially now that you can't claim it will "never be released"
there should be stable packages in your modern repos :)

I don't care too much about the next Ubuntu release personally, I am waiting
for eLive Gem ~3.0 (whatever version is next) on Debian Wheezy which should be
out soon!

------
mrinterweb
Just a word of warning to anyone who may be thinking of installing this
release on a MacBook Pro w/retina. I don't believe there is a window manager
available that will play nicely with high DPI. I do hope that the linux
community is planning on better supporting very high resolution displays.

13.04 works absolutely wonderfully, on my 2012 MacBook Air. Everything works
perfectly for me on that machine.

~~~
mindstab
How high resolution? My laptop looks great and works perfectly with Ubuntu @
1920 x 1080. What doesn't work?

~~~
jjcm
What he's referencing is displays that are meant to display the UI at twice
the pixel density. It will run just fine on the macbook pro with the retina
display, but it will run at a 1:1 density instead of a 2:1 density (which is
what it's designed for). Here's a little image I drew quickly to illustrate:
<http://i.imgur.com/4gizfp0.png>

On that screen size, OSX will appear like the top image on a non retina
display, and like the middle image on a retina display. Ubuntu will display
like the top image on a non retina display, but will appear like the bottom
image on the retina display.

------
Florin_Andrei
Running Ubuntu on a regular Dell laptop that is sometimes docked in a dual-
monitor setup has been quite frustrating after versions 10 or 11 or so. I've
had issues, repeatedly, with either setting up Unity for dual screen, or
getting X to work at all. Going back to plain Gnome served as a partial
workaround, until I switched to the new laptop - and then I started having
issues initializing the screens after logging in (one of the screens would
randomly remain blank when going into 1280x1024, I have to repeatedly
logout/login to make it work).

Eventually, I gave Kubuntu 13.04 beta a try and, surprise, it works perfectly.
No Unity nonsense, X works great.

It's a bit strange switching to KDE now. I've actually used KDE 1.0 back in
the day, and Gnome 1.0. I've been a Gnome user most of this time. But now I'm
starting to find even plain Gnome quite frustrating.

~~~
pkolaczk
The same problem here. If I start it docked with the lid closed, it doesn't
get past the Ubuntu splash screen and hangs in some weird state where the only
possibility is hard power-off. I have to start it with the lid open, then
close it after logging into desktop and then manually setup the second
external monitor, because although it detects it, it keeps it "disabled". This
entirely sucks in 12.10 I hope 13.04 will be better, but I'm little reluctant
to upgrade so early after upgrade to 12.10 broke my system.

------
josteink
It does feel slightly odd to (finally) have arm listed as an available
architecture for the images. And I say that as someone who has run Ubuntu on
my "Android tablet".

I guess I'm just not yet used to "proper Linux" being something you can
download for embedded-type architectures and devices without heading to XDA
first.

Still. Definitely Good to see Ubuntu expanding support to the sort of devices
which are actually new and interesting.

~~~
0x0
That's been a common sight for Debian users for ages :)

<http://www.debian.org/ports/> <http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.7/>

------
Unosolo
Poor GPU support (lack of drivers) is still a major deal-breaker for home and
media use. As of now hardware should still be selected on the basis of
available driver support and it's a major obstacle and the situation doesn't
seem to have improved significantly since 3-5 years ago.

~~~
xradionut
The only problem I have is with the Nvidia drivers, especially
Optimus/separate video card on my laptop which doesn't work. :(

But the stock Intel driver works well enough, just don't want to figure out
what sort of CLI cargo cult fixing it will take to get it going.

~~~
alirov
Have you tried using bumblebee[1]? I use it on my Samsung QX411 which has an
NVidia GeForce GT 525M video card along with the onboard Intel. The Intel card
is used by default at all times. If you want to run a program using the NVidia
card, just prepend 'optirun' to the command.

[1] <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee>

~~~
Poiesis
I tried bumblebee it on 12.10, after unsuccessfully trying to install Nvidia
drivers. It was...not a good experience. Ended up reinstalling 12.10 just to
get Unity and a reasonable resolution back. I have no doubt that there was a
fix (possibly involving xorg.conf editing) but I had already spent so much
time it and I needed to get work done. Hopefully the new release is better
here, but I don't hold much hope.

I'm not blaming bumblebee specifically here, it's just a pervasive side effect
of Linux and the modular approach. I can really appreciate the integration
that goes in to a Mac.

~~~
alirov
I'm sure experiences vary greatly depending on the mix of hardware. I remember
having to tweak some things to get bumblebee to work properly (or maybe I had
to recompile from the source) but it's worked flawlessly since. This is on
Ubuntu 12.04.

pkolaczk does bring up a good issue about the DisplayPort not working properly
though. I don't use an external display on my laptop and have never played
with that.

On another note, I remember installing 12.10 on my desktop right around the
time it came out. My desktop has a Radeon HD3870 video card which was
completely incompatible with Unity. I don't remember the issue exactly but my
choice was either to use the open source drivers or have the desktop
environment fail to show at all with ATI's drivers. I just did a search and I
guess the fix is to downgrade X-Server and install a legacy driver. It's a
shame something as central to the user experience as GUI performance still
doesn't work out of the box or worse yet, critically breaks on an upgrade.

------
mclemme
The minimal CD can be found here:

[http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer...](http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-
amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso)

Always use that instead of the official desktop CDs, to avoid all the extra
programs that I never need.

------
Keyframe
I was looking around youtube for unity videos and found Richard Stallman talk
about Ubuntu: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc>

------
smithzvk
Why do they still recommend 32 bit for everybody?

I have been using 64 whenever possible. I wonder if any weird behavior can be
attributed to it?

~~~
kintamanimatt
A few drivers and Flash used to have issues with the 64-bit versions. Also
32-bit works everywhere, whereas 64-bit doesn't. Ubuntu tries to be
n00b-friendly and recommending the 32-bit version stacks the odds in
Canonical's favor that inexperienced users will have a better first impression
during install and first use.

~~~
jbicha
We've now crossed a threshold as there are millions of Windows 8 computers
with UEFI by default which won't boot 32-bit operating systems by default.

------
eli_gottlieb

      esennesh@lap282:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
      Checking for a new Ubuntu release
      No new release found

~~~
kodisha
Their timing, especially for us in Europe is really bad.

If they announce update it should be available for us before we start doing
actual work.

~~~
sold
They didn't announce the new version. The post is premature.

~~~
sold
Now they did.

------
Ologn
I have been using it for about an hour on my x64 desktop. I was using Ubuntu
12.04 beforehand. The 12.04 is still on one of my disk partitions.

Canonical is apparently going more in the way of pre-installed crapware. There
was an Amazon icon on my Launcher, which I removed. People have also been
warning the Ubuntu Dash sends your searches to Amazon, I went to System
Settings -> Privacy and removed that.

Haven't noticed that much. It may be a little faster, although my Ubuntu
desktop usually runs faster when I reboot it, so I can't tell if it will stay
this way yet. Doing horizontal resizing of windows seems a little more
difficult, some setting must have changed. Firefox's plugin service seems
hosed right now, maybe due to all the new Ubuntu installs. The Firefox edit
window is acting a little odd as well. It has crapped out a few times in terms
of display.

There were no workspaces until I turned them on in settings, they seem down on
workspaces - something I had without a problem since fvwm back in the
mid-1990s. Hopefully there will still be workspaces in the next Ubuntu
version.

It seems like they've added a little more customization ability for the
launcher, sizing the launcher, hiding the launcher etc. Or at least made it
more obvious. It doesn't work that well but at least it's there.

I noticed they changed other things...grub now just says Ubuntu on top, and
has simplified options under that. I guess I'll bump into more things as I go
on.

~~~
jebblue
>> Canonical is apparently going more in the way of pre-installed crapware.
There was an Amazon icon on my Launcher, which I removed. People have also
been warning the Ubuntu Dash sends your searches to Amazon, I went to System
Settings -> Privacy and removed that.

Thanks for the tips, when we move to 14.04 LTS we will need to know them.

>> There were no workspaces until I turned them on in settings, they seem down
on workspaces - something I had without a problem since fvwm back in the
mid-1990s. Hopefully there will still be workspaces in the next Ubuntu
version.

Do you mean the cool workspace switcher on the Unity Launcher panel is going
to be gone? That's odd.

~~~
takluyver
The workspace switcher is still available, and I don't think there are any
plans to remove it. It's just disabled by default. I guess it's a mixture of
saving space in the launcher and avoiding the potential confusion when new
users hit the wrong button and suddenly see their windows vanish.

------
csmattryder
Doesn't seem to be any point for me [1], I don't use Python, or Libreoffice.
And I use gnome-session-fallback, can't stand Unity, and just wish they'd give
me an OOBE setting for having an 'old-school' Gnome 3 session!

Although Linux 3.8.8 might well make me upgrade.

[1] <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview>

~~~
Kurtz79
Don't update, then, and use whatever distribution suits you better. It's one
the greatest things about Linux, choice.

No change/upgrade will ever fit every user. I use Python, Libreoffice (not
that these are really dependant of the new release) and I like Unity, can't
wait to try it out.

~~~
gizmo686
You do not have to change distributions because you do not like the desktop,
you can simply install another one.

~~~
dkuntz2
That's not entirely true with Ubuntu. With most other distros, yeah, you don't
need to change everything else to change a DE, but because unity integrates
with _everything_ , which means that Gnome and Cinnamon don't work well with
ye-standarde Ubuntu.

~~~
gizmo686
Its been a while since I configure my CPU, but I am currently running Ubuntu
12.10 (upgraded incrementally from 10.04), with an alternate desktop
(Awesome). I have never* noticed a program not work because off this,
including the applet icons. The main point to consider in this is that most of
the programs that Ubuntu runs are not written, nor maintained, for Ubuntu.
Therefore, they should work perfectly well with other desktops. The only
incompatibility that Unity introduces is when you are actually using Unity.
When you are using another desktop, a program that works in another distro
should work just as well. If you install, for example, the package "mate-
session-manager", you will install a traditional desktop, and still be running
Ubuntu. There are many other desktops to choice from in the Ubuntu
repositories. Admittadly, installing one not in the repos will be more
complicated.

* I have actually run into 1 problem (with java) arising from the fact that Awesome is a non-re-parenting WM. This rarely came up, and was solved by claiming to be running 'LG3D' as my window manager, as that is on java's hard coded list on non-re-parenting WM`s.

~~~
gosu
To be fair, that's a Java issue and not an Ubuntu issue. It came up for me
with xmonad on another distribution entirely.

------
vy8vWJlco
They supposedly address the privacy bug:

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/04/ubuntu_13_04_review/>

~~~
vy8vWJlco
Well, I wish I saw the other review (or downloaded it) before getting my hopes
up. It looks like they didn't fix f*ck all.

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/25/ubuntu_13_04_review/>

Note to self: continue to expect the worst in people.

(Edit: no malice understood, just brooding...)

~~~
takluyver
There's a simple off switch for all online results in the dash, and it works.
The dash is being improved so you can disable individual result sources, but
that work wasn't ready in time for this release. I don't think there's any
particular malice in the delay.

------
luckystarr
Just recently switched to Mint (Cinnamon) and found it to be quite good
actually. Using the search via the start menu _actually works!_ Can't say that
this was always the case with Unity.

------
cpa
Changelog:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview#New...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview#New_features_in_13.04)

------
dguido
Are there any security improvements worth mentioning in this release? Ubuntu
used to be at the forefront of security on Linux and kept track of
improvements made per release on their wiki. This effort seems to have stalled
after the departure of key personnel and nothing has changed in a year or
more.

<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features>

~~~
jdstrand
The Security/Features page remains up to date (mostly, see below) and while
new security features did not land in 13.04, a lot of work was done on client
application isolation and better supporting using AppArmor with LXC. Many of
these features will land in 13.10 and 14.04 LTS.

The list of applications compiled with PIE is not currently up to date, but is
being worked on (part of the problem is a lot of developers started compiling
their packages with PIE and we now have to find them. A nice problem to have
:). Also note that incremental security features are not usually mentioned.
For example, seccomp2 is used in a number of places now and AppArmor
improvements such as mediation of mount or the upcoming DBus work are/will not
be specifically mentioned.

------
alyandon
Is it now possible to perform basic tasks like specifying font and icon sizes
without installing third-party tweak tools or manually editing text files?

I know a lot of work goes into these releases but when basic desktop
functionality has been missing/broken since the 11.x series and fails to be
addressed with each new release it starts to become depressing.

~~~
bluedino
Ubuntu is a lot more tolerable when you just decide to live with the fonts,
window decorations, icons, as the defaults. Just like you have to on the Mac.

I could tweak a Linux box _all day long_. On a Mac I just turn it on and go to
work. Now the hard part is deciding between GNOME3, Unity, LXDE...

~~~
alyandon
I guess I find the icons and fonts sizes for the default Ubuntu desktop are
(for lack of a better term) Fischer-Price sized and I just can't comfortably
work with it.

While I can deal with installing additional packages in order to gain control
over such settings it just strikes me as a little ironic that such things are
not easily configurable in one of the major desktop focused Linux
distributions.

------
JeremyMorgan
This version isn't so bad, only by comparison of the last two. I usually
download and run each version for a few weeks for fun, I ran some beta builds
of this one and didn't have any major problems.

The Unity interface still sucks but they're making some subtle changes that
make it better. I still don't like it.

What worries me most about Ubuntu's rising popularity is the fact that they're
trying so hard to nail the tablet market. I would like to see a good Linux
distro reach the popularity Ubuntu has, but offer more flexibility and focus
on the desktop. Linux Mint is making strides in this direction, and looks to
be a very nice candidate for it.

My prognosis is much the same as it has been for a while now:

For goofing off / watching movies/ checking email - Ubuntu 13.04 will be
great.

For productivity I'm still using Mint, Gentoo or Ubuntu 10.04

For a server it's Gentoo all the way.

------
niggler
What happens after the Z release (coming up in 5 years)?

~~~
lacker
Aahing Aardvark

~~~
anoncow
Oohing Oompaloompahs

------
3pt14159
I've been using 13.04 on a new MacBook Pro for 2 months now. Everything is
great except that I cannot seem to get sound working no matter what I try. It
looks like it recognizes the hdmi sound output, but it can't seem to see the
normal sound output. I am a sad man.

~~~
iso8859-1
Did you see this: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro> ?

~~~
3pt14159
Thank you very much! I don't think that this existed when I installed it, but
I will try to get it working at some point when I don't have client work.

:)

Thanks again!

------
Skalman
They still haven't updated the main page, nor the download page -
<http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop> still suggests to get Ubuntu 12.10.

------
o0-0o
Mmmm Debian based distros rock. That's why I run Debian

------
legierski
Can't wait to get back from work to update from 12.10 !

------
StavrosK
Does anyone know if this will run on the Raspberry Pi (at least the Ubuntu
Mini version)?

~~~
shrikant
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/848154>

Looks like it never will, unless there's a Raspberry Pi with an ARMv7 (or up)
arch.

Is there any particular reason you want it though? I use Raspbian on mine, and
it works just fine. I couldn't be arsed with a GUI though, since the RasPi is
just too underpowered to run a GUI alongside all the other crap I have running
on it.

~~~
StavrosK
Not really, just because of familiarity with Ubuntu Server. Raspbian has been
pretty great so far, no complaints here.

------
anoncow
I wish the pay-what-you-want page earns ubuntu a decent sum. Go Canonical!

------
reustle
It's interesting to see that 13.04 comes with Mongo 2.2.4 pre-installed. If
it's always running, it's going to make getting started with Mongo that much
easier.

------
Nican
Is it possible to make an update from 12.10 without having to reinstall the
system?

EDIT: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" did the trick. I will keep updated on
progress.

~~~
chipaca
You shouldn't need the -d, because it's no longer the development release.

------
k__
Am I now able to install it in addition to an UEFI Win8 installation without
any tricks?

------
dumi
Anybody have the link for Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 release note or for download
links?

~~~
shritesh
Here you go, [http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-
gnome/releases/raring/relea...](http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-
gnome/releases/raring/release/)

This is the closest to any release notes:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_G...](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_GNOME)

------
roevhat
Who will be upgrading from 12.04? :-)

~~~
Icer5k
I'd imagine most people on 12.04 will stick with it until 14.04 comes out.
12.04 is an LTS release, and is supported for 3-5 years from the release date
where 12.10 through 13.10 are normal releases, and are only supported for 9
months from release.

However, anyone on 12.10 should be able to "do-release-upgrade" and upgrade
themselves to 13.04.

~~~
bad_user
I wanted to stay on 12.04, however 12.10 came with the option to encrypt your
whole hard-disk straight from the installer with dm-crypt, which is much
better than ecryptfs, at least when it comes to performance. And manually
encrypting your hard-disk with dm-crypt can be quite painful.

The downside of that is that 12.10 and non-LTS versions in general only get
bug fixes for critical bugs, otherwise the bug fix is the upgrade to the next
version, in this case 13.04. So you end up on the upgrade treadmill, whether
you want it or not.

I'm waiting for a month at least before installing any new Ubuntu version
though. At release they tend to be a little unstable.

~~~
onosendai
12.04 and earlier versions always had the option for full disk encryption with
dm-crypt, but you had to use the alternate install CD with the curses
installer. It wasn't complicated at all. All they did with later versions was
to roll the option into the standard live CD installer.

Regarding bug fixes and the need to stay on the upgrade treadmill, it's much
easier nowadays to stick with LTS versions since they implemented the LTS
enablement stack (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack>).
Essentially it's the kernel and X.org of the current release backported to the
LTS release, so you don't miss out on new hardware support while getting all
the bug fixes and stability that come from the LTS.

That being said, however, I'm finding 12.04 to be extremely buggy when you're
using Unity+Compiz.

~~~
wpietri
I've got one box running 12.04 and one running 12.10. Unity+Compiz is
definitely buggy for me on 12.04, but they managed to make it worse on 12.10.

I really cannot fathom what is going on at Canonical. I get that they want a
more friendly UI, because that will create a better user experience for a
broader set of users. I even use Unity, and like where they're going with it.
But can't they see that creating a flaky, unreliable experience is not
actually helping? And that they're undermining Linux's major strength, a
reputation for reliability?

By all means, Canonical, keep innovating. But stop breaking shit along the
way. If the goal is a better user experience, make sure you're actually
delivering a better user experience before releasing.

~~~
takluyver
Most people seem to say that 13.04 is smoother and more stable than 12.10.
Canonical seem to have their ups and downs. I don't think _desktop_ Linux has
ever really had a great reputation for reliability, though.

------
anderspetersson
All bugs has software.

------
drivebyacct2
Seriously, can anyone tell me if they fixed the partitioner? I spent enough
times dd-ing and rebooting before giving up. :(

~~~
apawloski
I haven't had a problem with the partitioner in _years_. What was your
experience?

~~~
drivebyacct2
There were a number of dupes of this:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701)

Looks like it was fixed at the last second.

------
flexterra
Ubuntu names...

------
sutro
Have they gotten rid of Unity yet? No?

Pass.

~~~
SEMW
At the risk of stating the obvious:

sudo apt-get autoremove unity && sudo apt-get install [xubuntu-
desktop|kubuntu-desktop|lubuntu-desktop|etc.]

Or just install the one you want in the first place:
<http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/> has images for all eight official Ubuntu
flavours.

Seriously, it can't hurt you just by being in the repositories if you don't
install it...

------
oddshocks
Ubuntu is spyware

~~~
oddshocks
Downvoting me doesn't change the fact that your OS sends search strings to
Amazon

